# Linux Filesysteme

## shinji

Hi,

ich habe mich grade mit Linux Filesystemen beschäftigt und komme nicht auf den richtigen Nenner.

Aussagen aus den gelesenen Dokumenten:

ext2fs - Hochleistungs FS im Linuxbereich

ext3fs - Abklatsch von ext2 mit Erweiterung im Journaling Bereich

xfs - Auf Sicherheit und Geschwindigkeit ausgelegtes Dateisystem das optimal für große Dateien geeignet ist.

Nun hab ich mir Installationsbeispiele für Linux Server angeschaut und auch hier Unterscheiden sich die Beispiele um Welten.

Da ich die Vor und Nachteile der einzelnen Dateisysteme noch nicht richtig verstanden habe - da immer nur von Vorteilen gesprochen wird - hab ich die Frage wie denn nun ein gutes Partitionslayout auszusehen hat, wenn man die Platte z.B. so für einen Web-DB-Server unterteilen möchte:

/boot 32MB

/       10G

/var  20G

/tmp  1G

/usr   10G

/srv   30G

----------

## SvenFischer

ReiserFS: Gut bei kleinen Dateien, besonders wenn es sehr viele sind.

/boot: ext2: ohne Journal, da dieses verhältnismäßig viel Platz braucht und Grub nicht (oder doch?) von Reiserfs/XFS bootet.

/usr ReiserFS: Dort legt Portage seine Dateien ab, das gibt richtig Schub

/tmp habe ich im RAM angelegt, da ich davon genug habe und das einiges an parallelen Zugriff erspart (fstab: tmpfs   /tmp   tmpfs   size=850M   0 0)

----------

## nikaya

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> ReiserFS: Gut bei kleinen Dateien, besonders wenn es sehr viele sind.
> 
> /boot: ext2: ohne Journal, da dieses verhältnismäßig viel Platz braucht und Grub nicht (oder doch?) von Reiserfs/XFS bootet.
> 
> 

 

Ich habe keine /boot und nutze ausschließlich reiserfs (aus oben genanntem Grund),noch nie Probleme mit dem booten gehabt.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *shinji wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Da ich die Vor und Nachteile der einzelnen Dateisysteme noch nicht richtig verstanden habe - da immer nur von Vorteilen gesprochen wird - hab ich die Frage wie denn nun ein gutes Partitionslayout auszusehen hat, wenn man die Platte z.B. so für einen Web-DB-Server unterteilen möchte:
> ...

 

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> ReiserFS: Gut bei kleinen Dateien, besonders wenn es sehr viele sind. 
> 
> ....
> 
> /usr ReiserFS: Dort legt Portage seine Dateien ab, das gibt richtig Schub 
> ...

 

Für eine Server würde ich ein "altes ausgereiftes" Dateisystem nehmen z.B. ext3 und zu Thema Geschwindigkeit 

gibt es hier einige nützliche tips.

Und zu thema ReiserFS davon würde ich dir abraten weil der Entwickler von ReiserFS und die Kernelentwickler nicht

miteinander auskommen u.a. die Version von ReiserFS die im Kernel ist dafür hat der Entwickler des Filesystem

den Support eingestellt und die fehler/bugs (wenn ich recht erinnere waren es sogar Design Fehler) mussten 

von den Kernelentwicklern "beseitigt" werden. Aus den ganzen erfahrungngen heraus weigert sich jetzt natürlich die

Kernelentwickler seit längerem das neu Version in den Kernel aufzunehme (mit der Begründung es ist ein review des

Codes nötigt und das dauert  :Wink:  ). Wenn man die ganze Diskussion auf der Kernel Mailing list verfolgt und sicher mag

es Leute geben bei den es tadellos funktioniert aber ReiserFS auf einen Server da gibt es sicher bessere alternativen.

MfG

----------

## dakjo

Ohhhh ja,

da scheiden sich die Geister.

Für den Einstig würde ich ext3 mit Index empfehlen. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html

Lies auch evtl. mal das Gentooo Security-Handbook

[edit]

Meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach, würde ich auf ReiserFS auf nem Server verzichten. Nein, bitte kein geflame hier.

[/edit]

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

ich hab alles ausprobiert: Erst ReiserFS 3 auf meinem alten PC und Laptop, XFS auf dem Sever und meinem neuen PC und zwischendurch mal eine Testinstallation mit ReiserFS 4. Inzwischen bin ich bei ext3 angelangt und hochzufrieden. Absolut superstabil, macht keine Probleme nach Stromausfällen und ist sogar bei Hardwarefehlern relativ tolerant.

Es mag sein, dass es vielleicht einen kleinen Tick langsamer ist als XFS (kommt mir zumindest so vor), aber ich würde es für JEDEN Rechner empfehlen, egal ob Desktop oder Server.

ChrisM

----------

## hoschi

Jupp EXT3 ist fuer Laptops und einfache PCs, dass laeuft stabil und zuegig. Fuer Mailserver Reiser4, fuer Dateiserver XFS. Dazwischen JFS.

Der groesste Vorteil von Reiser4 ist die hohe Geschwindigkeit und das B*Tree Design, der groesste Nachteil ist dass man diese mit hoher CPU-Last erkauft. Sobald die Dateien mittlere Groesse erreichen, sprich ein kleines JPEG mit ein paar KB, ist Ende im Gelaende und es laeuft wie ein EXT2/3. Deswegen ist es gerade fuer Portage oder Mailserver interessant, wobei es bei Portage eher einem wirlich fetten Workaround gleicht, nicht einer Loesung.

Haken: Wenn es so weiter geht, werden wir es nie im Vanilla-Kernel sehen. Was am Code liegt, an den Entwicklern, aber wohl auch irgendwo an persoenlichen Gruenden.

XFS dagegen schont die CPU, und nutz sehr geschickt verschiedene Techniken (mind 8 Subpartionen, B*Tree, Arbeitsspeichernutzung). Es defragmentiert auch sehr wenig, weil es kleine Dateien irgendwann mal auf die Platte schreibt, bloss nicht heute (kleine Dateien aendern sich oft, also sind sich auch an der Fragmentierung hauptschuldig). Das gemeine ist, weil es die kleinen Dateien selten schreibt, kann man mal eine frische geaenderte "xorg.conf" verlieren. Im Prinzip ist das egal, Linux und XFS sind stabil, Server mit USV gesichert und die deutschen Stromnetze auch, auf dem Laptop ist es erst recht wurscht, weil die Dinger Prinzipbedingt eine USV haben. 

Da /etc einmal geladen wird, und nicht staengig umgeschrieben wird, kann man es beruhigt auch fuer Desktops und Laptops nutzen. Am wohlsten fuehlt es sich auf Fileservern, die gigantischen Dateien lagern, von 400kb aufwaerts wird das Ding schneller, schneller und noch schneller, eine 7GB grosses ISO-Image ist gerade Mundgerecht.

Was ich nicht tun wuerde, einen Mailserver in Somalia mit XFS Dateisystem aufbauen. Nein, wirklich nicht, bloed Idee. Da kann man gleich die Mails nach /dev/null leiten.

EXT2/3 macht seinen Job zuegig und sicher, ist nie eine Resourcenfresser aber auch nie der Schnellste. Soweit ich gehoert habe, hat man beschlossen die weitere Entwicklung von EXT3 in EXT4 einfliessen zu lassen. Es geht also weiter.

JFS liegt irgendwo zwischen XFS und Reiser4, soweit ich weiss waehlt es nach der groesse und Anordnung der Dateien ob klassisch gespeichert wird, oder mit Hilfe von B*Tree. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege.

Ich warte ja auf ZFS, erinnert irgendwie an XFS. Aber bei ZFS macht es irgendwie Spass die Vorfuehrvideos eines Dateisystems anzuschauen, kann mir das auch nicht erklaeren  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich warte ja auf ZFS, erinnert irgendwie an XFS. Aber bei ZFS macht es irgendwie Spass die Vorfuehrvideos eines Dateisystems anzuschauen, kann mir das auch nicht erklaeren 

 

Ja, die ZFS Demovideos sind schon beeindruckend  :Smile:  Da kommt man schon ins Trräumen  :Wink: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

kann mal jemand die URLs zu den Videos posten? ZFS interessiert mich auch, seitdem ein Bekannter auf der ZFS-Vorlesung des letzten Linuxtags gewesen ist und seitdem nur noch von ZFS schwärmt  :Smile: 

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> kann mal jemand die URLs zu den Videos posten? ZFS interessiert mich auch, seitdem ein Bekannter auf der ZFS-Vorlesung des letzten Linuxtags gewesen ist und seitdem nur noch von ZFS schwärmt 
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

Klemmt Dein Google???   :Laughing: 

zB. http://www.opensolaris.org/os/community/zfs/demos/basics/

----------

## reyneke

Sexy. Hat jemand schon das ebuild für ZFS ausprobiert?

----------

## think4urs11

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> Sexy. Hat jemand schon das ebuild für ZFS ausprobiert?

 

so richtig benutzbar scheint es noch nicht zu sein

 *http://zfs-on-fuse.blogspot.com/2006/08/zfs-fuse-version-020-released.html wrote:*   

> Note that it's still not possible to mount ZFS filesystems, so you won't be able to read or write files, however you can already manage ZFS pools and filesystems.

 

*edit* - verschoben ins Diskussionsforum

----------

## reyneke

Jap. Hab mal wieder schneller gepostet als recherchiert. Aber ist ja schon mal erfreulich, dass es überhaupt unter Linux läuft. Allerdings ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, wie ZFS mit eventuellen Windows-Partitionen auf den Festplatten umgeht. Weiß da vielleicht jemand was?

----------

## l3u

ext3 ist kein Abklatsch von ext2, sondern die Weiterentwicklung von ext2.

GRUB bootet natürlich von ext3 und ReiserFS. Ich hab noch nie eine boot-Partition benutzt und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Imho ist das ein Relikt aus der Zeit, als man noch keine Partitionen > 4GB booten konnte oder was weiß ich was.  Hat jedenfalls in meinen Augen keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr.

Ich hab schon immer ReiserFS benutzt und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Ich hab auch schon Partitionen größer und kleiner gemacht, etc -- alles reibungslos. Auf meiner externen Festplatte hab ich ext3, damit man sie auch mal unter Windose einhängen kann (per fs-driver.org-Treiber), und damit hatt ich auch noch nie Probleme.

Im Prinzip ist die Wahl des Dateisystems denke ich mal (abgesehen von begründeten Ausnahmefällen) reine Geschmackssache. Die einen haben gute Erfahrungen mit dem einen und schlechte mit dem anderen gemacht und umgekehrt ... aber auf jeden Fall kann mir keiner erzählen (wenn er keinen Hochlast-Server für irgendwas hat), daß er einen riesengroßen Unterschied zwischen den Dateisystemen merkt. Mir ist zumindest noch keiner aufgefallen. Aber vielleicht bin ich da einfach nicht professionell genug dazu ;-)

----------

## hoschi

Ich denke der Sinn einer seperaten Boot-Partition liegt darin, diese Read-Only zu mounten.

----------

## l3u

Und dann?

----------

## hoschi

Kann einem ein Dateisystemfehler schonmal nicht so leicht den Spass total verderben.

----------

## SvenFischer

Vorteile einer /boot Partition:

- Man kann auch von Grub nicht unterstütztes Dateisysteme auf /root verwenden

- read only gegen unbeabsichtigtes löschen

- War da nicht noch ein Mindestplatz an Festplattenspeicher, der frei bleiben soll, damit ein Kernel bootet? Sollte Dir mal /root volllaufen...

----------

## l3u

Naja ... wenn's schee macht ;-)

----------

## Fauli

Noch ein Vorteil einer separaten /boot-Partition: Wenn man mehrere Root-Partitionen hat, z. B. für verschiedene Distributionen, können sich alle dieselbe /boot-Partition teilen.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Noch ein Vorteil einer separaten /boot-Partition: Ich mounte mein bootpartition 

überhaupt nicht (habe in der fstab bei der bootpartition "noauto")

nur dann wenn ich da einen neuen Kernel erstellt habe und grub anpassen muss.

Denn was nicht da ist kann ich auch nicht ausversehen kaputt reparieren.

Ist zwar in etwa das gleiche wie readonly aber vollständigkeits halber wollte

ich es auch noch erwähnen. 

MfG

----------

## Keepoer

Um nochmal auf das Thema zurückzukommen  :Wink:  :

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die MySQL-Devs empfehlen die DB auf einer ReiserFS-Partition zu speichern.

Sonst nehm ich auf meinem Notebook ReiserFS und auf meinem Heimserver Ext3 und auf dem richtigen Server XFS.

Übrigens XFS: Wenn man ordentlich Ram hat (so ab 2 GB), dann läuft n Server praktisch ohne Festplattenzugriffe. Wir haben das mal ausprobiert. Voll geil!   :Laughing:  So leise können Server sein...   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## .maverick

XFS ist bei mir unten durch, seit mit ihm meine /usr-Partition beinahe über den Jordan gegangen wäre. Praktischerweise habe ich beim "Reperaturversuch" versehentlich den Superblock des LVM-PV überschrieben und sämtliche Partitionen (außer /boot) lagen in der VG  :Embarassed: . Ein Wochenende voller Spaß  :Wink: 

(BTW, die eigentliche Reperatur bestand dann im Verschieben der Daten auf eine ReiserFS-Partition  :Wink: )

----------

## dakjo

@.maverick Bei mir ist reiserfs durch seitdem ich mal einen Monat damit verbracht habe bei fast allen Kunden meines ehemaligen Arbeitgebers die Partitionen von reiserfs wegzumigrieren.

Die Probleme tauchten nach fast einem Jahr Betrieb bei fast allen Kunden auf.

Da waren dann Dateien plötzlich nichtmehr da, oder NULL gross, oder ohne Attribute.

Leider musste ich bei manchen die Daten aus mehreren Datensicherungen zusammensuchen, da die einzelnen Files leider unbemerkt schon karputt auf die DASI kamen.

Seitdem wir dort überall xfs bzw. ext3 benutzt haben, ist soetwas nichtmehr vorgekommen. Von daher ist mein Vertrauen in reiserfs weg.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich bin vor ca. einem halben Jahr bei beiden Rechnern auf ext3 umgestiegen, nachdem mein ReiserFS ziemlich fragmentiert war. Ich war beim nächsten Backup mit rsync dann ganz erstaunt, wie schnell das gehen kann...  :Shocked:  Gut, das Dateisystem war halt noch frisch, aber auch jetzt geht alles immer noch sehr schnell...

Und auch ansonsten bereue ich den Umstieg nicht. Auch nach ein paar Abstürzen (kaputtes Netzteil, übertriebene Experimente mit dem r300-Treiber und Page Flipping...) war nichts kaputt.

Auch ReiserFS war bei mir sehr zuverlässig, aber es wurde eben irgendwie merklich langsamer mit der Zeit...

----------

## Anarcho

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Auch ReiserFS war bei mir sehr zuverlässig, aber es wurde eben irgendwie merklich langsamer mit der Zeit...

 

Das habe ich jetzt schon öfter gehört. Selbst Hans Reiser selbst sagt ja, man müsste eigentlich mit nem defragmentierer drübergehen, den es aber nicht gibt...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

also XFS hat für mich seinen Schrecken verloren. Auf meinem Notebook habe ich auf / und /home XFS laufen. Die root-Partition hatte schon zweimal unlöschbare Daten (Unknown error 990), was sich beide male mit xfs_repair wieder beseitigen ließ. Beim ersten mal hatte ich danach ungefähr 150 unbekannte Dateien in lost+found. Wie sich aber herausstellte alles Dateien, die von portage oder von mir irgendwann mal gelöscht wurden, teilweise bereits vor über einem Jahr.

Poly-C

----------

## l3u

Ich kann gar nicht verstehen, was immer alle gegen ReiserFS schimpfen ... ich benutze das schon seit meiner ersten Linux-Installation überall und hatte noch nie Probleme ... und irgendwelche Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede sind mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen ...

----------

## Anarcho

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ich kann gar nicht verstehen, was immer alle gegen ReiserFS schimpfen ... ich benutze das schon seit meiner ersten Linux-Installation überall und hatte noch nie Probleme ... und irgendwelche Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede sind mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen ...

 

Naja, es kommt eben nicht immer auf die Geschwindigkeit an.

Mal angenommen es würde eine neue Lücke in einem Dateisystem auftauchen welches lokalen Benutzern plötzlich Root-rechte geben würde.

Was meinst du wohl in welcher Situation du lieber wärest:

a) Der Fehler ist im ReiserFS (3.6) Modul welches schon lange nicht mehr von Hans Reiser supported wird und welches auch bei so ziemlich allen Kernelentwicklern unbeliebt ist (und du setzt ReiserFS ein)

b) Der Fehler steckt im ext3 Modul welches wirklich hinreichend bekannt ist (und du setzt ext3 ein)

Klar kannst du jetzt sagen "Mir doch egal, ich habe nur vertrauenswürdige User" aber sagen wir der Fehler wäre kein Root-Exploit sondern würde in einer neueren Kernelversion zu Datenfehlern führen und leider hat erst der neue Kernel einen Treiber für den USB-Kaffeebecherwärmer dabei den du gut gebrauchen könntest weil es Winter ist und deine Heizung kaputt ist und du im Moment den Kaffee immer kalt trinken musst.

Also mir persönlich wäre Situation b deutlich lieber denn die Antwort von Hans Reiser kann ich mir gut vorstellen: "Dann wechsel doch einfach zu Reiser4!" (siehe Aussagen von ihm zu diversen anderen Problemen, z.b. das mit der Fragmentierung)

----------

## firefly

Anarcho: dein beispiel könnte man auf jedes FS anbringen, denn das hauptproblem ist nicht das ReiserFS an sich, zumindestens nach meinem wissens stand. Ich sehe eher das problem darin, das die meisten Kernel-entwickler, zum teil, ein persönliches Problem mit Hans Reiser und seinem gebaren haben.

Zugegeben ReiserFS hat ein paar (design)schwächen, wie auch Hans Reiser selbst zugibt. Nur jetzt zu sagen das ReiserFS an sich grundsätzlich "schei**" ist, weil man nicht mit dem gebaren von Hans Reiser einverstanden ist, ist schlichtweg ein falsch grund.

Ich vermute, das jedes FS bei irgent jemanden massig probleme verursacht hat. Und ich vermute desweiteren, das es sich da meist nicht um ein reines FS problem gehandelt hat. Sondern das versch. kleinere Probleme(Hardware-/Software-Fehler), eventuell auch im FS selber, die ursache dafür waren.

Zum schluss möchte ich sagen, jeder soll das FS einsetzten, das zum einen seinen ansprüchen gerecht wird und zum anderen problemlos auf seinen Systemen läuft.

----------

## l3u

Also es hat ja immer geheißen, daß ReiserFS insbesondere mit kleinen Dateien besser umgehen kann als die anderen. Und da man (also zumindest ich) mit sehr, sehr vielen kleinen Dateien zu tun hat (man bedenke allein die Kernel-Quellen oder den Portage-Baum), war die Wahl damals einfach ... und wie gesagt: Probleme hatte ich noch nie damit ...

----------

## Anarcho

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Anarcho: dein beispiel könnte man auf jedes FS anbringen, denn das hauptproblem ist nicht das ReiserFS an sich, zumindestens nach meinem wissens stand. Ich sehe eher das problem darin, das die meisten Kernel-entwickler, zum teil, ein persönliches Problem mit Hans Reiser und seinem gebaren haben.
> 
> Zugegeben ReiserFS hat ein paar (design)schwächen, wie auch Hans Reiser selbst zugibt. Nur jetzt zu sagen das ReiserFS an sich grundsätzlich "schei**" ist, weil man nicht mit dem gebaren von Hans Reiser einverstanden ist, ist schlichtweg ein falsch grund.
> 
> Ich vermute, das jedes FS bei irgent jemanden massig probleme verursacht hat. Und ich vermute desweiteren, das es sich da meist nicht um ein reines FS problem gehandelt hat. Sondern das versch. kleinere Probleme(Hardware-/Software-Fehler), eventuell auch im FS selber, die ursache dafür waren.
> ...

 

Lies dir mein Posting nochmal durch, ich habe nicht geschrieben das ReiserFS scheisse ist. Eigentlich hast du die gleichen Argumente gebracht wie ich...

Ist doch wie bei den Distris: Warum setzen wohl mehr Leute RedHat oder SuSe ein statt z.b. Gentoo? Weil es dafür support gibt. Das heisst nicht das sie besser wären.

----------

## l3u

Also so lang wie's das jetzt schon gibt ... und ich hab noch nie Support dafür gebraucht. Ich behaupte einfach mal, daß ReiserFS mittlerweile so ausgiebig getestet ist, daß nicht mehr unbedingt mit größeren Sicherheitslecks zu rechnen ist ...

----------

## nikaya

Ich bin mit ReiserFS auch zufrieden und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme.Momentan sehe ich keinen Grund zu wechseln.

Mal sehen was die Zukunft so bringt,hier wurde ja schon einiges genannt,wie z.B. Ext4,Reiser4 oder ZFS.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ZFS wird unter Linux vermutlich 'ne Krücke sein und bleiben, solange das nur über FUSE verwendbar sein wird. Ein Kernelpatch wie bei Reiser4 wäre mir da schon um einiges lieber...

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## dakjo

@Polynomial-C: Also wo ist fuse ne kruecke? solang mann nicht das kernel-fuse modul benutzt?

Das ist hier 99% so schnell wie ein natives FS. Ist halt der overhead bei.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich finde es sehr schade, daß Diskussionen um Filesysteme immer sehr emotional geführt werden. Irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren Hinweise kommen selten. Ich finde das lustig, wenn man sagen, mir ist vor drei Jahren mal ein Reiser kaputt gegangen und deshalb kommt mir von dem nichts mehr ins Haus.

In der Anfangszeit war Reiser noch buggy, aber das ist schon einige Zeit her. Deshalb hätte mich interessiert, wann diese Datenverluste aufgetreten sind. Und dann wird Reiser wegen Fragmentierung langsamer. Ok, aber ist das bei ext3 anders? In Bezug auf Datenverlust hatte ich schon ewig keine Probleme mit Reiser mehr. Ok, nutze reiser3. Aus diesem Grund ist die Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu ext3 schon eines der wichtigsten Kriterien für mich. Aber dafür müßte man sich wohl zwei identische Systeme hinstellen und die über ein Jahr lang identisch nutzen.

----------

## schachti

Ich habe inzwischen auf einem Dutzend Rechnern so ziemlich alle gängigen Dateisysteme durchprobiert, und bin letzten Endes wieder bei ext3 gelandet. ok, es gibt Benchmarks, in denen ReiserFS bei kleinen Dateien oder XFS bei großen Datein x % schneller ist - aber zum einen bringt Performance nichts, wenn die Daten weg sind, und zum anderen merkt man alles unter 20-30 % Leistungsunterschied beim normalen Arbeiten kaum.

Ich rate daher zu ext3 im journal data mode - das ist "rock solid", die Daten sind sicher, und meinen Erfahrungen nach ist die Performance vollkommen ausreichend und im normalen Betrieb vergleichbar mit XFS und ReiserFS. Der Code ist im Vergleich zu den anderen Dateisystemen am besten reviewed (vor allem, da er recht alt ist), daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Bugs geringer.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das klingt ja sehr interessant. Werde es mal ausprobieren. Besonders, weil es im Journal Modus angeblich so langsam sein soll. Und nun besagt ein Artikel genau das Gegentum.

----------

## Anarcho

Auch empfehlenswert ist "dir_index" bei ext3.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, ich habs mal kurz angetestet. Als Benchmark habe ich emerge --sync, den Rechner starten und den kernel kompilieren ausgewählt. 10000 kleine Dateien von einer Partition auf die andere kopieren ist ja nichts das, was man 10x am Tag macht.

Kernel kompilieren beinhaltet ja auch Zugriff auf viele kleine Dateien. Zeiten näherungsweise identisch bei reiser3 und ext3, egal, ob data ordered oder journal.

emerge --sync: Bei ext3 deutlich schneller als bei reiser3. Eventuell mit data=journal etwas langsamer als mit data=ordered, aber man kann ja nicht jeden sync mit dem davor vergleichen.

Rechner booten: Mit ext3 fünf Sekunden schneller.

Gut, ext3 hat den Vorteil, daß ich  mein System rüberkopiert habe und deshalb keine Fragmentierung vorhanden ist. Werde das jetzt mal so machen, daß ich dieses ext3 System eine Weile benutze, dann noch mal zum defragmentieren kopiere, um zu sehen, ob sich was wesentliches ändert. Des weiteren ist ext3 deutlich leiser, es wird wesentlich seltener auf die Platte zugegriffen.

Also wenn man von praktischen Anwendungen ausgeht und nicht von Benchmarks, die in der Praxis wenig Gewicht haben, dann spricht alles für ext3.

Interessant fand ich auch den Link von Schachti, auf was für Artikel da verwiesen wurde. Es wurde da ja auch das Fragmentieren behandelt. Und da habe ich schon seitenweise gelesen, daß sowas bei ext und reiser keine Auswirkungen hat. Da wurde genau das Gegenteil gezeigt. Entscheidend für mich ist, wie sich mein Rechner im Betrieb anfühlt und nicht wie irgendwelche Benchmarks aussehen. Und da hat reiser3 in der Praxis wohl nur selten Vorteile.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und jetzt hatte ich die ersten Probleme mit ext3. Ist mir jetzt dreimal passiert, daß mein Rechner nicht runterfuhr. Gut, was Neues eingespielt, da passiert das manchmal. Mußte ich auf den Resetknopf drücken. Und da hat fsck beim Neustart jedesmal einen riesen Aufstand gemacht, zweimal mußte ich fsck manuell starten, weil es automatisch nicht ging und einmal waren die Konfigurationsdateien zu einem Programm zerschossen.

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann habe ich die Partition mit mke2fs -j -O dir_index erzeugt und sonst nichts gemacht. Des weiteren hatte ja jemand in diesem Forum mit ext3 das Problem, daß fsck ständig gestartet werden mußte, weil die Änderungszeit von Dateien in der Zukunft liegt. Dieses Problem hatte ich auch mehrfach. Klingt nicht gut.

----------

## Anarcho

Gib dochmal aus was tune2fs -l /dev/hda2 (mit deinem Device ersetzen) ausgibt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

```
tune2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)

Filesystem volume name:   gentoo

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          eaad0b37-1bb9-4613-bfaf-2cb060406516

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      resize_inode dir_index filetype sparse_super large_file

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         not clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              11993088

Block count:              23960947

Reserved block count:     1198047

Free blocks:              11361266

Free inodes:              11643400

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      1024

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         16384

Inode blocks per group:   512

Filesystem created:       Fri Aug 25 08:08:25 2006

Last mount time:          Mon Sep  4 14:28:20 2006

Last write time:          Mon Sep  4 16:27:07 2006

Mount count:              2

Maximum mount count:      23

Last checked:             Mon Sep  4 12:00:22 2006

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Sat Mar  3 11:00:22 2007

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               128

Default directory hash:   tea

Directory Hash Seed:      b192a7cc-dcc3-4a97-892b-97e91e540c27
```

----------

## Anarcho

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tune2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)
> 
> ...

 

Das habe ich mir gedacht, du hast nämlich kein Journal angelegt.

Das Problem mit dem -O parameter beim erstellen ist das er andere defaultwerte rausschmeisst.

Meins sieht so aus:

```
Filesystem features:      has_journal dir_index filetype needs_recovery sparse_super
```

Du solltest also mal ein 

```
tune2fs -O has_journal /dev/hdxy
```

 machen. (Am besten NICHT wenn das System gerade gemountet ist)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also mke2fs -j -O dir_index erzeugt kein Journal? Hm, ist ja komisch, weil das überall so angegeben war. Dann habe ich also ein ext2 und kein ext3? Na dann wird es mit Journal auch deutlich langsamer werden, weil ich ja gerade von der Geschwindigkeit so angetan war. Hab gerade mal in der Installationsanleitung nachgeschaut, da ist dir_index auch rausgeflogen, war bis vor kurzem noch drin.

Ok, habs jetzt geändert. Nun ist alles ok, hab mal den Resetknopf gedrückt und es lief wie es sollte. Na Platte rödelt jetzt deutlich mehr als vorher. Geschwindigkeit scheint aber ok zu sein.

----------

## Fauli

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also mke2fs -j -O dir_index erzeugt kein Journal?

 

Doch, mit "-j" wird auf jeden Fall ein Journal erstellt:

```
# mke2fs -V

mke2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)

        Benutze EXT2FS Library version 1.39

# dd if=/dev/zero of=test count=64 bs=1M

64+0 Datensätze ein

64+0 Datensätze aus

67108864 Bytes (67 MB) kopiert, 0,212924 Sekunden, 315 MB/s

# mke2fs -Fq -j -O dir_index test

# tune2fs -l test | grep features

Filesystem features:      has_journal resize_inode dir_index filetype sparse_super
```

EDIT: Aber auch ohne die Angabe von -O dir_index wird das Feature dir_index gesetzt, weil es standardmäßig in /etc/mke2fs.conf unter base_features aufgelistet ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab da etwas rumgespielt zum Ausprobieren. Da ist mir das Index wohl abhanden gekommen. Na jetzt ist ja wieder alles in Ordnung. Danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich sollte mein reiserfs auch langsam tunen..das ist mittlerweile echt seeeeeehr langsam. Eterm braucht zum öffnen manchmal bis 4 Sekunden. Nein, ich habe keine unnötigen Prozesse etc. pp. laufen. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso das immer langsamer wird.

Weiß jmd. nen Rat!?

MfG

Scup

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ich sollte mein reiserfs auch langsam tunen..das ist mittlerweile echt seeeeeehr langsam. Eterm braucht zum öffnen manchmal bis 4 Sekunden. Nein, ich habe keine unnötigen Prozesse etc. pp. laufen. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso das immer langsamer wird.
> 
> Weiß jmd. nen Rat!?
> 
> MfG
> ...

 

Also wenn es wirklich das FS ist, was langsamer wird, dann solltest du es defragmentieren. Gibt es aber kein Programm für. Da hilft nur umkopieren auf eine andere Partition.

----------

## hoschi

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Vorteile einer /boot Partition:
> 
> - Man kann auch von Grub nicht unterstütztes Dateisysteme auf /root verwenden
> 
> - read only gegen unbeabsichtigtes löschen
> ...

 

Oh, ich lag bei mir selber falsch   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich mounte /boot ueberhaupt nicht. Wird ja sowieso nur von LILO beim Booten betascht.

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich finde es sehr schade, daß Diskussionen um Filesysteme immer sehr emotional geführt werden. Irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren Hinweise kommen selten. 

 

Intel vs. AMD

Asus vs. MSI

VIA vs. Nvidia

Nvidia vs. ATi

Unix/Linux vs. Windows

MacOS vs. Windows

IRC vs. IM

Ueberwachungsstaat(Sicherheit) vs. Freiheit

Microkernel vs. monolithischer Kernel/Mischkernel

Sucker-Tree vs. die Arbeit gleich gescheit machen (Vanilla-Tree)

Schilling vs. Rest der bekannten Welt

VI(M) vs. Emacs

Nano vs. VI(M)/Emacs

C/C++ vs. Java

C/C++ vs. mono/C#

Java vs. C#

Ah, jetzt sag mir ein Thema das mit noch weniger Emotionen besprochen wird als Dateisystem. So friedlich wie bei den Dateisystemflamerwars geht es selten zu  :Wink: 

<edit /> Ich habe gerade ein Dejavu, diese Flamewarliste kommt mir bekannt vor O_o

----------

## schmidicom

Also ich machte mal ganz üble Erfahrungen mit ext3. Mir stieg das Netzteil aus und aus die Maus.

Danach durfte ich in lost&found noch retten was zu retten war (Persönliche Daten und Konfigdateien). Danach musste ich das System neu aufsetzen da alles in lost&found war.

Aber damit mir nicht nochmal so was passiert verwendete ich ReiserFS (Hoch lebe ReiserFS) und testete es in dem ich während dem Betrieb (Also mit laufenden Programmen die auf die HD zu griffen) einfach den Stromstecker raus riss.

Und nach dem Einschalten, siehe da nichts kaputt selbst die check progs konnten keinen Fehler auf der Partition finden es war alles in bester Ordnung.

Deshalb kann ich jedem der so was nicht auch erleben will, ReiserFS nur empfehlen.

----------

## xraver

@schmidicom - und ich habe es genau andersrum erlebt. Mehrmals habe ich reiser-fs angestestet. So lief es ganz ok - aber nach einem Hardware reset war alles hinüber. 2 mal erlebt!

Jetzt verwende ich nur noch ext3 erstmal da ich dem resierfs nicht ganz traue. Support siht auf lange sicht schlecht aus, Beispiel reiser3. Ich benutze meine Datenpartition(ext3) mit dem IFS-Treiber auch unter Windows und konnte bis jetzt keine  Probleme festellen. Von meinen Mediadaten oder Spielen ist bis jetzt auch noch nix verschwunden.

ReiserFS hatte immer mal Überaschung auf lager - z.b. ein System was lange Zeit funktioniert und dann auf einmal mit nem FS-Error daherkommt. Ne, da macht reiserfs echt keinen Spass und ich mag es auch keinem mehr weiter empfehlen.

Aja, für portage mag es ok sein, aber da ist es auch keine Problem wenn mal ein par files aus /usr/portage verschwinden. Da interessiert mich nur eigentlich der performance Vorteil.

----------

## schmidicom

 *xraver wrote:*   

> @schmidicom - und ich habe es genau andersrum erlebt. Mehrmals habe ich reiser-fs angestestet. So lief es ganz ok - aber nach einem Hardware reset war alles hinüber. 2 mal erlebt!
> 
> Jetzt verwende ich nur noch ext3 erstmal da ich dem resierfs nicht ganz traue. Support siht auf lange sicht schlecht aus, Beispiel reiser3. Ich benutze meine Datenpartition(ext3) mit dem IFS-Treiber auch unter Windows und konnte bis jetzt keine  Probleme festellen. Von meinen Mediadaten oder Spielen ist bis jetzt auch noch nix verschwunden.
> 
> ReiserFS hatte immer mal Überaschung auf lager - z.b. ein System was lange Zeit funktioniert und dann auf einmal mit nem FS-Error daherkommt. Ne, da macht reiserfs echt keinen Spass und ich mag es auch keinem mehr weiter empfehlen.
> ...

 

Nun in ZFS werden dann ja alle probs der Welt von ganz allein gelöst. Dan brauchen wir uns ja keine Gedanken mehr darum machen welches wir nehmen sollen.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Meine Erfahrungen:

Ich bin ja noch ein relativer "anfänger".

Und gleich am Anfag hatte ich Ext-Systeme die ich schonmal nicht mehr wiederherstellen konnte. Es ist ärgerlich wenn das System nicht bootet und man soll gleich nach dem fehlgeschlagenen Start mit fsck das Dateisystem überprüfen. Startet man dieses bekommt man I-Notes genannt und spätestens dann ist doch jeder Anfänger überfordert. Ich weiss bis heute nicht was ich auf diese Fragen antworten sollte... Und habe das gefühl das davon abhängt ob eine Datei im Lost+Found landet. Und ob oder wie man diese Wiederherstellen kann.

Dannach hab ich XFS verwendet und das hat eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert. Besonders das Reparieren war sehr nett. Doch irgendwann war ein Superblock? Defekt und ich konnte das Dateisystem nicht mehr mounten. (Irgend ein Fehler meinerseits). Allerdings funktionierte die platte später unter Ubuntu wieder einwandfrei.

Nach einem Artikel im Linuxmagazin zu RaiserFS, fand ich die Idee mit den "Tanzenden Binären Bäumen". So interessant und toll das ich es unbedingt ausprobierten wollte. Doch hier wurde mir an verschiedenen Stellen abgeraten. Und so hab ich es erstmal sein gelassen.

Bis jetzt bin ich aber auch wieder bei ext3 gelandet und sehr zufrieden.

Meine Fragen:

Installiert man ein Spiel mit Wine oder mit Cedega installiert das System vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel länger als es auf dem selben PC im Windows-Boot-Mode der Fall ist. Liegt das an einem "schnelleren" NTFS System oder einfach weil Wine oder Cedega über "Schnittstellen-Umwege" auf die Festplatte zugreift?

Ext3 ist doch das selbe wie ext2, nur ohne Journal. Und damit ist "mkfs.ext2 -j ..." == "mkfs.ext3 ..." oder?

Welche Pflege-Programme gibt es für euer Filesystem? Verwendet ihr sie Regelmässig um eine Fragmentierung entgegenzuwirken?

Ich kenne grade nur tune2fs habe es aber noch nicht verwendet. Lohnt es sich nachträglich ein dir_index via tune2fs meinen Dateisystem hinzuzufügen?

Lg Chris

----------

## Necoro

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Startet man dieses bekommt man I-Notes genannt

 

Das sind "Inodes" *nur mal so drauf hinweis* ... "Notes" ist was ganz anderes ... und dagegen sieht jeder mittelmäßige Festplatten-Crash wie ein Freudensfest aus  :Wink: 

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun in ZFS werden dann ja alle probs der Welt von ganz allein gelöst. Dan brauchen wir uns ja keine Gedanken mehr darum machen welches wir nehmen sollen.     

 

Es scheint selbst gegen Reiser4 sehr viel CPU-Last zu erzeugen. Auch das mit dem "nie ist was kaputt" ist sicher nur eine Werbemasche, solange es noch keiner nutzt. (Auf einem K6 mit 4 IDE66 im Raid5 wird "nie" etwas verschwinden wenn man ein JFS oder ReiserFS nutzt). ist halt eine Sache des Blickwinkels.

Ich denke, das man mit LVM und Reiser4 eine Alternative hat. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das verschiedene Raids noch in LVM einzug halten bis ZFS im Kernel ist. Durch die Module von Reiser4 könnte es zu einem Standard wie Apache/PHP/MySQL werden, der nach Wunsch erweitert werden kann.

Ich würde auch darauf tippen, das Datenbanken genutzt werden, denn Live-Suchen und ähnliches werden bei immer größeren Dateisystemen zunehmend wichtiger. (meine 150GB Musik kann ih nur noch mit Amarok öffnen. Der Windows-Media-Player braucht bei einer Suche über SMB 10 Minuten und mehr als 1GB Ram um die Bibliothek zu laden.)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Irgendwie ist es lustig. Der eine sagt, ich hatte mal Datenverlust mit x, deshalb nehme ich jetzt nur noch y. Und der nächste sagt, ich hatte Datenverlust mit y und nehme jetzt nur noch x. Ich habe lange Zeit reiser3 benutzt und bin jetzt mal zu ext3 gewechselt, aufgrund der hier vorgestellten Erfahrungen: Meine Erfahrungen:

Einmal ausversehen ext2, also ext3 ohne Hournal genommen, gab beim ersten Druck auf den Resetknopf Datenverlust.

Probleme mit Datenverlust hatte ich die letzten zwei Jahre weder mit reiser3 noch mit ext3. Habe es jetzt schon mehrfach gefragt, aber noch nie eine Antwort erhalten: Waren die Datenverluste mit reiser in der letzten Zeit oder schon länger her? Weil reiser anfangs noch ziemlich buggy ausgeliefert wurde.

Ext3 läuft bei mir etwas schneller, braucht aber ewig beim Löschen von Dateien. Es macht wesentlich weniger Kopfbewegungen als reiser. Da hat man ständig Plattenaktivitäten gehört. Positiv finde ich, daß es nach 35 Mountvorgängen erst mal die Platte checkt. Es muß da aber in der letzten Zeit einen Bug im reiser3 gegeben haben, weil er mir so alle zwei, drei Tage gemeldet hat:"last access time in the future" und hat erst mal die Platte gecheckt. Einmal kann nach dem dann fälligen Neustart dann noch, die Platte wäre 30 000 mal ohne Testen gemountet worden und dann gleich der nächste Check. Da war ich schon etwas stinkig. Ansonsten würde ich sagen, leichte Vorteile für ext3.

----------

## mrsteven

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich bin ja noch ein relativer "anfänger".
> 
> Und gleich am Anfag hatte ich Ext-Systeme die ich schonmal nicht mehr wiederherstellen konnte. Es ist ärgerlich wenn das System nicht bootet und man soll gleich nach dem fehlgeschlagenen Start mit fsck das Dateisystem überprüfen. Startet man dieses bekommt man I-Notes genannt und spätestens dann ist doch jeder Anfänger überfordert. Ich weiss bis heute nicht was ich auf diese Fragen antworten sollte... Und habe das gefühl das davon abhängt ob eine Datei im Lost+Found landet. Und ob oder wie man diese Wiederherstellen kann.

 

Vermutlich hast du damals versehentlich ein ext2-Dateisystem angelegt. Gerade wenn man Anfänger ist und nicht genau weiß was man tut, kann das schnell passieren...  :Wink: 

ext2 würde ich heute nur noch nehmen, wenn

wenig Platz zur Verfügung steht (z.B. /boot-Partition) oder

die Daten auf der Partition eher unwichtig sind oder zumindest leicht wiederhergestellt werden können (z.B. /usr/portage).

----------

## SkaaliaN

wann kommt denn EXT4? Ich denke mal das reiser dann wohl weg sein dürfte..!? Oder wer hat gute Ergebnisse mit Reiser4?? Ein Freund von mir hatte keine Daten mehr auf der Platte als er den Rechner mal resetten musste....Dank Reiser4

LG

Scup

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Scup wrote:*   

> wann kommt denn EXT4? Ich denke mal das reiser dann wohl weg sein dürfte..!? Oder wer hat gute Ergebnisse mit Reiser4?? Ein Freund von mir hatte keine Daten mehr auf der Platte als er den Rechner mal resetten musste....Dank Reiser4
> 
> LG
> 
> Scup

 Aber du weißt, über was du schreibst? Ext4 soll größere Festplatten/Partitionen erlauben als Ext3, von einer höheren Geschwindigkeit habe ich noch nichts gehört. Es bringt also dem Normalanwender Null Vorteile. Reiser4 ist halt immer noch experimentell. Wer sowas nutzt und sich dann beschwert, der ist selber schuld.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Er hat sich nicht beschwert. ich war nur grade da als es passiert war. Ich glaube auch nicht das mein Post als Beschwerde zu deuten war. Oder doch!?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Er hat sich nicht beschwert. ich war nur grade da als es passiert war. Ich glaube auch nicht das mein Post als Beschwerde zu deuten war. Oder doch!? 

 Naja, ich habs so interpretiert, wegen Daten weg.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Das war als Feststellung gemeint..nicht als Beschwerde  :Wink:  War eh nur ein testing System!

----------

